# New to FF and have CIN3 fears



## lilacbx (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all
I've been to this site a few times but not posted. I'm currently awaiting the results of loop diathermy for pre-cancer (CIN3 cells) so I'm bricking myself.
My last cervical screen was normal so I was shocked that it had gone to severe in just 3 years. It was also a real downer as we were due to start IVF but now on hold as obviously need to be well in order to TTC. I know I'm doing the right thing by holding off on IVF but feel very sad about it. Has anyone else had similar experiences?

My situation is me 30 mild endo, DH 32 high sperm count but low motility
IUI's BFN so decided to move on to IVF but then above happened
Other info: my mum has early onset alzheimers and I'm really sad that she is getting worse so may never know my children, My sisters and their families have moved to far flung parts of the world so I miss them terribly, have an amazing DH who I adore and some really fab friends. Just wish people would stop saying "relax it will happen" and "you are only young" - if it didn't happen at 25 when this began then being young isn't helping me. 

B XXX


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes, my abnormal smear came when I was on the path to IVF and I can honestly say I had a total and utter meltdown about the whole thing. I was absolutely terrified by the diagnosis, the idea of the treatment, everything. Anyway, I had the colposcopy and biopsy (which honestly was totally fine, just a bit strange having a woman peering at my lady bits through a microscope etc) and everything turned out to be fine and all clear. Think it was a review after 3 months then OK to proceed with IVF. It's a tough time so any questions let me know I'm happy to help. Lots of other ladies here have been through it too.

Maisy


----------



## lilacbx (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you for you reply   - I've been in meltdown too (i thought i felt bad before with the time we have been TTC but this ranked it up a notch and then some   ) 
The biopsy stage was ok - had several IUI so the drs down there was no biggy. The Loop diathermy was ok but the injections of anesthetic hurt and my legs went into shake overdrive due to adrenalin.
I guess the biggest issue was that I felt so good about moving on to IVF (my friend just had beautiful twins by IVF and she has been an amazing support) so I was feeling pretty hopeful. This just feels like another kick down.
I know I need to re-evaluate and come to terms with things but at the moment I just feel so crushed.


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Well it's totally understandable, you've been through a lot.  Way I tried to look at it was, that's it all the nasty bits removed so that's a step closer to the baby dream. Decided to go on a major health kick of exercise and healthy eating etc and it did help to feel a bit better about myself. The whole ivf thing, then that and other stuff happening left me feeling totally crushed, worthless and very lonely so I can understand. Make sure you chase them for those biopsy results and then that will be a weight off as well. Good luck on your journey x


----------



## littlepigeon67 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Girls,

I too have had CIN 1 and CIN 2 and cone biopsies taken at 3 different times. At the time it was horrendous but I have now been clear since 1999. I also imagine that they have progressed hugely with treatments since then. The most important thing is that it has been detected and it will be sorted out. Afterwards, you will be monitored more frequently, at least every 6 months. The only problem I have had is on our first IVF treatment in 2007. The consultant wanted to check he would be able to pass the catheter through at transfer time so he did a practice run beforehand. Unfortunately it was too tight to pass the catheter through, possibly (but not definitely, he told me) due to scar tissue after my treatments. I then had a hysteroscopy where he stretched the cervix. Since then I have had with 5 further treatments with no problems, but all negative and as you will see from my signature I am now pregnant with DE IVF which was carried out in Spain. I only just got the positive on Monday 3rd October so it is very early days but we are quietly very positive!!  

Try to focus your energies on the fact that you are getting it dealt with, that is the most important thing at the moment. Take everything one step at a time and the rest I am sure will all slot into place for you once you are past this hurdle.

I wish you heaps of luck and positivity in your journey,

Best wishes

Little pigeon xx


----------



## lilacbx (Oct 5, 2011)

decided to try putting everything together in one place so I've started a blog today. I have felt like infertility is controlling my life and I want it back so here goes. Sorry if I'm not supposed to share links on here but this is it http://fertilitysteps.wordpress.com/
Babydust to one and all 

/links


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome. FF is a lifeline for everyone and anyone, seeking support, information and lasting friendship whilst going through fertility issues. FF members are fantastic listeners when when family, friends, doctors and even partners often just don't "get" what you're going through and feeling. It has helped me no end on my journey. I find that being able to talk to others who understand what I feel and what I'm going through with regards to treatment has been a god send not only to my family but my state of mind! I've made some great friends and gained a vast amount of knowledge.

LilacB - I am so sorry to read what you've gone through. You've come to the right place for support. The members on FF hold a wealth of information and personal experience as you've seen already. I really do have my fingers and toes crossed that your results come back all clear. 
As little pigeon said, it has been detected and now can be sorted bringing you that one step closer honey. Stay safe and strong. 

Have a look around the site, post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. Whatever your circumstances, there will be someone who is going through a similar situation and who can offer support and information.

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*IVF Boards ~ *CLICK HERE

*Endometriosis ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

*What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ *CLICK HERE

*Site Guidelines ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

Post here with any more questions, or on any other part of the site - there will be lovely people ready to offer friendship, hugs and support to keep you going through the ups and downs and you'll quickly feel at home.

Good luck,

  

Mini xx


----------

